# BBC Christmas schedules



## daveh (Sep 3, 2001)

Anyone any idea when the BBC Christmas schedules will be available on Tivo? Digiguide already has them.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Just need a time for Doctor Who


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Doctor Who - 19:00 BBC1, Christmas Day


----------



## dallardice (Oct 14, 2000)

And the Radio Times was out on Saturday...


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd expect TiVo to get the terrestrial schedules for Christmas Day/Boxing Day (if it hasn't already) on one of the weekend downloads (16th/17th Dec). There is usually only guide data for BBC/ITV/C4 for a maximum of 14 days ahead so the download of the 9/10th would only include up to Friday 22nd Dec.


----------



## dallardice (Oct 14, 2000)

In previous years the Christmas schedules have been early (in the same way that the Radio Times et al are issued early), and terrestrial schedules for ITV and Channel Four have been there for a few days.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I have already added Doc Who into my Tivo? So I assume my Tivo has the schedules?


----------



## dallardice (Oct 14, 2000)

BBC1/2 are still showing generic listings on Sky here after a call at 6am.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Just checked. I got all confused and added in the UKGold showing of last years. I guess BBC are late getting the details to Tribune this year?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

You should have all the Christmas week for BBC/ITV by the end of this week - and the new year week by Monday - if all goes well.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

They seem to be there now. I picked them up this morning.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The New Year week for BBC1 should be there on Saturday.


----------



## DazBarber (Jun 10, 2002)

Beware!

There are some serious mistakes in the BBC1 listings for Christmas week. Here in the London area, 6:30 on Christmas night is down as BBC London News whereas it should be the first EastEnders episode of the evening.

Wednesday 27th is totally wrong - it lists things like Trauma - usual Wednesday night fare but not during Christmas week.

I'm not sure about the 28th/29th as I gave up at that point!

Daz


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

It's a good job we're not paying for these listings isn't it .... oh


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There is a problem with the download data today - the schedules are correct but you just haven't got them.

The problem has been reported.


----------

